# Actifryer



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Aldi have the Teflon actifryer on offer this Thursday 

£90 , I’ve often thought about buying one, if only for doing chips for the grandkids 

And maybe for us too, who doesn’t like chips ?

Never really got my head around how they can work though 

I believe you can cook all sorts in them , may be handy on an electric hook up in the van 

Anyone use one?

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Sandra. We looked at them after a friend said they were marvelous and healthy. But decided it was just another expensive gadget to clog up the kitchen at £145.
But then my wife came across one at a boot sale for €10 and snapped it up. It just needed a good clean and it's brilliant especially for oven chips with NO added fat.

Short while ago we came across another one apparently new in the box but German instruction book. After a haggle I bought it for an amazing €8. It is absolutely like new.
So we sold the 'old' one for €20 and basically love our new free one.

But so far we haven't experimented with other things in it yet.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

How easy are they to clean Ray?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Dead easy Pat. My wife does it.!!!!:wink2:

But seriously, the pan and impeller comes out to wash with the dishes and the only other thing is a wipe is the underside of the Perspex lid.
There is a small filter we pop in the dishwasher now and again but thats it.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I was there before you, Ray 

Sounds good.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I bought it but not sure

We don’t eat chips that often 

And when we do

We relish in beef dripping 

So we may return it

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Apparently you can cook just about anything else with less/no fat which is obviously better for us. Although we haven't tried yet.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Have looked up recipes for the actifryer

It seems there are varies models and not always clear if the recipes work across them all

I guess Paella would work, would do the stirring for you !

But how much fat would be used in frying a steak or chop in a frying pan 

I’d just use a teaspoonful anyway 

And would the paddle break things apart ?

Still undecided, and of course I haven’t used it yet 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just start with the chips Sandra and progress from there. I would be interested to hear how you get on.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Right 

Down to you

I’ll try chips with a spoonful of beef dripping 

And then I’m stuck with this 

To be fair £95 isn’t make or break for me 

Still leaves the kids and grandkids ,I/2 a million 

Which is set aside for them 

It’s money I don’t want or need 

Unless I decide to do world cruises , joints permitting >

Post shadow :frown2:

And if I live long enough:wink2:

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just try it without the beef dripping and see.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We used fresh beef dripping Ray

The were fine , but didn’t last crisp for long 

I’ll experiment a bit on another things 

And pass it on to family if I don’t use it 

It will follow the electric deep fat fryer which was great for the family meal on Fridays 

But as I know longer do that it needed a new home 

Sandra


----------

